# daytime emmy's?



## Pushpa (Apr 26, 2006)

who is as excited as me? 


i love everything about them oo la la soap operas my second love

so i have no clue who is even nominated i should look it up


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 26, 2006)

When are they?


----------



## Pushpa (Apr 26, 2006)

this friday !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


all of you watch it


----------

